# [SOLVED] udev vs ipw2200 - Waiting for uevents to process...

## krovisser

...and it eventually gives up. This happened after I upgraded to kernel 3.2.5, and I've since moved on to 3.3. Dell D510 laptop.

I think this results in my network card not working until I reload the kernel module (ipw2200). Here's what happens:

Startup:

```

Waiting for uevents to be processed...

udevd[131]: worker [138] timeout, kill it

udevd[132]: seq 1077 '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.0/0000:05:00:0' killed

udevd[132]: worker [139] terminated by signal 9 (Killed)

```

That's not the exact address there, but it's what's going on. I looked at lspci and it said my wireless card. So, I looked it up and found this, which said to add the ipw2200 module to rc.conf. Tried there, didn't work; I added it to this file instead:

/etc/conf.d/modules

```

# You can define a list modules for a specific kernel version,

# a released kernel version, a main kernel version or just a list.

#modules_2_6_23_gentoo_r5="ieee1394 ohci1394"

#modules_2_6_23="tun ieee1394"

#modules_2_6="tun"

modules="i8k ipw2200"

```

Still didn't work. It really seems like the module is the problem, here's what's at the end of dmesg:

```

Bluetooth: Core ver 2.16

NET: Registered protocol family 31

Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: SCO socket layer initialized

ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.2.2kmpr

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

usbcore: registered new interface driver btusb

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 50070 usecs (2413 samples)

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

ipw2200: Failed to send TX_POWER: Already sending a command.

ipw2200: Failed to send TX_POWER: Already sending a command.

ipw2200: Failed to send TX_POWER: Already sending a command.

ipw2200: Failed to send TX_POWER: Already sending a command.

ipw2200: Failed to send TX_POWER: Already sending a command.

ipw2200: Unable to initialize device after 5 attempts.

ipw2200: failed to register network device

ipw2200: probe of 0000:02:03.0 failed with error -5

EXT4-fs (sda1): re-mounted. Opts: (null)

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

Bluetooth: BNEP (Ethernet Emulation) ver 1.3

Bluetooth: BNEP filters: protocol multicast

Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.11

Bluetooth: HIDP (Human Interface Emulation) ver 1.2

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

ata1: EH complete

EXT4-fs (sda1): re-mounted. Opts: commit=600

ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.2.2kmpr

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

cfg80211: failed to add phy80211 symlink to netdev!

ipw2200: Detected geography ZZM (11 802.11bg channels, 0 802.11a channels)

lib80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'CCMP'

lib80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'TKIP'

```

Now, I reload the module and that's the second round of ipw output that appears at the end. But I can't seem to get it to load the module in a way that works at boot time.

A probably unrelated problem is that after reloading the module--it will connect (using NetworkManager) fine, but nm-applet always shows zero signal strength (as in all empty bars in the tray icon). Although clicking on the tray icon for a list of networks shows proper signal levels.

And any network with any security whatsoever appear greyed out for, at least, my user account. It will still connect to them if they are listed in nm-connection-editor, and I can edit the connections themselves--but I cannot manually click on them to connect. Doesn't seem to matter if they are system connections or not. I can disable networking and all that so I'm not sure if this is a consolekit problem or what.

Also my LED stopped working. Only worked half the time previously.

And finally, it keeps renaming the eth device when I reload it. I've tried moving 70-persistent-net.rules to 10-per... and removing it altogether. Doesn't seem to make a difference. However, this is minor and only occurs if I reload it more than one time while the laptop is on.

This is all since upgrading.

----------

## Gusar

You need to blacklist the module, so udev won't try to load it:

```
echo "blacklist ipw2200" >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
```

If you're interested in the background of this issue... They made a change in udev-176 to ensure proper order of loading certain things. But a consequence of that change was that modules which load firmware from the init_module routine will block the boot process for 30s and/or not load properly. Many drivers were updated to use a different firmware loading method, but ipw2200 is pretty much unmaintained, so it didn't receive this treatment.

The workaround is to not let udev load the module (by blacklisting it) and to then load it manually. The instructions you read are for Arch Linux, that one has a MODULES array in /etc/rc.conf for manual module loading, but that's Arch-specific. Gentoo has /etc/conf.d/modules, which I see you've set up correctly. So just do the blacklisting and you should be set.

About the renaming, ipw2200 *always* named the devices eth. If you want something different, creating an udev rule is one possibility - /etc/udev/rules.d/70-network.rules (adjust for your card's MAC address):

```
SUBSYSTEM=="net", ATTR{address}=="ab:cd:ef:12:23:56", NAME="wlan0"
```

----------

## krovisser

 *Gusar wrote:*   

> You need to blacklist the module, so udev won't try to load it:
> 
> ```
> echo "blacklist ipw2200" >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
> ```
> ...

 

Thanks for the help and I appreciate the explanation.

It appears to be working correctly now. I could swear I added it and the next two boots it didn't change. Oh well, it's working now.

 *Gusar wrote:*   

> About the renaming, ipw2200 *always* named the devices eth. If you want something different, creating an udev rule is one possibility - /etc/udev/rules.d/70-network.rules (adjust for your card's MAC address):
> 
> ```
> SUBSYSTEM=="net", ATTR{address}=="ab:cd:ef:12:23:56", NAME="wlan0"
> ```
> ...

 

That's not what I meant. I just noticed that if I "rmmod ipw2200 && modprobe ipw2200" more than once in a single "session" (as in, it reset on reboot), the ethX would keep incrementing. But it's a non-issue now since I don't have to do that anymore.

However, I still have the problem with nm-applet showing all WPA/WEP networks greyed-out in the left-click menu. Ones that I have never connected to and ones that I have setup (and are connected to at that moment). Very odd. Also, the wireless signal level reported (the tray icon itself), shows zero bars all the time.

----------

